# Altering boot splash duration?



## DookieNukie (Friday at 2:44 PM)

​





Hello so i'm currently using some plymouth themes for a unique boot splash animation and i love how it looks. Only problem is upon start up the animation doesn't fully follow through. I'm unsure if this is because maybe it picked a photo instead of gif as the startup animation. But when i do a system reboot the animation plays pretty much flawlessly. The other thing i think it could be is maybe the read/write speeds on my SSD are too fast so it runs through the boot animation to the UI login immediately instead of letting the animation play. if this is the case i'm curious if anyone knows of a way to alter the length in which the boot menu loads so that way i can make the boot animation work for the full amount of time


----------

